# Happy Thanksgiving



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I for one have many things to be thankful for this year. One of them is a bunch of new friends from right here on Predator Talk. I along with my wife would like to wish each of you a wonderful Thanksgiving and hope that you are with loved ones at this holiday time.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

from all who are here happy turkeyday


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

double ditto to all who write, administrate, teach, or just visit to read and learn. Have a very happy thanksgiving.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We already had Thanksgiving here but would be more than happy to have another feed of Turkey if anyone is cooking up a bigger than normal one?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> We already had Thanksgiving here but would be more than happy to have another feed of Turkey if anyone is cooking up a bigger than normal one?


im smoking mine hassel gonna taste good but i have to cut it up in small bite size bits i cant wait to try it out


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

This has sort of been my Thanksgiving quote this season...

"The Pilgrims made seven times more graves than huts. No Americans have been more impoverished than these who, nevertheless, set aside a day of thanksgiving." - H.U. Westermayer

Happy Thanksgiving YEAR everyone


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> This has sort of been my Thanksgiving quote this season...
> 
> "The Pilgrims made seven times more graves than huts. No Americans have been more impoverished than these who, nevertheless, set aside a day of thanksgiving." - H.U. Westermayer
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving YEAR everyone


Thank you Ebbs,

There were and are many things I thank those ahead of me for.

Thank you all here ! for being patient.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Thank you Ebbs,
> 
> There were and are many things I thank those ahead of me for.
> 
> Thank you all here ! for being patient.


Was that for being a Patient!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!!!*----Have a great Day_____SB*


----------

